
Airbnb: Say No to Stolen Homes - kafkaesq
http://www.stolenhomes.org/
======
kafkaesq
More info on this very pertinent issue:

[http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/01/airbnb-lists-homes-
ill...](http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/01/airbnb-lists-homes-illegal-
israeli-settlements-160111110802994.html)

[http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/palestinians-
lambast-...](http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/palestinians-lambast-
airbnbs-west-bank-settlement-listings-36390435)

------
WalterSear
You're down.

